
Show HN:Passwordless Authentication API for Developers - felixcheruiyot
https://junopass.com/
======
felixcheruiyot
JunoPass enables your users to signup and login without passwords. The
strategy is secure and data properly digitally signed. JunoPass uses standard
public key cryptography techniques to provide stronger authentication.Please
give it a try. Also let me know what you think. Thanks.

